# R34 Gearbox



## CabbageMS (Feb 8, 2011)

Wanted to replace R32 GTR box.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

gtbitzeu on Ebay have one..£5250 plus postage. Only 17000 mls

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SKYLINE-...339617?hash=item2617294be1:g:W0QAAOSwF2hciuXF


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

MS33 said:


> gtbitzeu on Ebay have one..£5250 plus postage. Only 17000 mls
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SKYLINE-...339617?hash=item2617294be1:g:W0QAAOSwF2hciuXF


It's only been on there........forever.


17k lol yeah, I bet it is.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

CabbageMS said:


> Wanted to replace R32 GTR box.





Hi 


We have a R34GTR gear box for sale give us a call:thumbsup:.


Regards MGT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

[redacted] said:


> It's only been on there........forever.
> 
> 
> 17k lol yeah, I bet it is.


These guys have prices out of this world. Do they actually sell anything?


----------

